# LOS ANGELES | Century City Plaza | 183m x 2 | 600ft x 2 | 46 fl x 2 | U/C



## hkskyline

2/21

Century Plaza Hotel and Twin Towers opening soon in Century City Los Angeles. by pwright2007, on Flickr

Century Plaza Hotel and Twin Towers opening soon in Century City Los Angeles. by pwright2007, on Flickr

Century Plaza Hotel and Twin Towers opening this year in Century City Los Angeles. by pwright2007, on Flickr

Century Plaza Hotel and Twin Towers opening this year in Century City Los Angeles. by pwright2007, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*February 22:*
Century City Skyline by Kelvin Cheng, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*July 15:*

Two new twin condo towers in Century City Los Angeles. by Paul Wright, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*August 29:*

Viewing Art and Enjoying Some Views by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


----------

